# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Vuze 4.9.0.0 / Vuze 2013 برنامج تحميل ملفات التورنت

## mohamed73

Vuze 4.9.0.0 / Vuze 2013 برنامج تحميل ملفات التورنت         من البرامج الشهيرة للتحميل عن طريق التورنت في  الاصدار النهائي والاخير .. ويعتمد البرنامج في عمله على الجافا . يمكنك  باستخدام هذا البرنامج من تحميل مختلف انواع الملفات و يملك محرك بحث يسهل  لك الوصول الى الملفات المطلوبة.كما يمكنك رفع ملفاتك و مشاركتها مع  اصدقائك . برنامج رائع ذو امكانيات ومميزات رائعه و يستخدمه الكثيرين من  مستخدمي التحميل عبر التورنت .          
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

